
Motorists fork out £1,000 more to insure their cars if their name is Mohammed - isp
https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/5393978/insurance-race-row-john-mohammed/
======
isp
Charitably: a possible example of a black box AI gone wrong.

From a tabloid, but this is the original source of the investigation.

Twitter user appears to confirm:
[https://twitter.com/annajholt/status/955470572229746688](https://twitter.com/annajholt/status/955470572229746688)

Admiral's response:
[https://twitter.com/iammuhammad/status/955732231452090368](https://twitter.com/iammuhammad/status/955732231452090368)

The core of Admiral's response is: _You may have seen a story in the news
which claims we use customers ' names to price our insurance based on race._

But this is carefully worded, to neither confirm nor deny that name itself is
factored into insurance quotes. That is, they are saying that they don't use
name to infer race, and then discriminate on race.

But in other words: the possibility is implicitly left open that they look
only at name. Which could be be arguably discriminatory due to a correlation
between name and race, even though they don't _explicitly_ attempt to derive
race.

Separately, a follow-up report also asserts price being affected by email
address domain name (e.g., higher for users of Hotmail than Gmail):
[https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/5401901/admiral-hikes-
insura...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/motors/5401901/admiral-hikes-insurance-
costs-for-drivers-using-hotmail-email-addresses/)

